# Colorado---Smoker



## coloradosmoker (Apr 13, 2011)

[h2]I live in Centennial Colorado south of Denver I'm glad I found this site I have been smoking--for about 2 years[/h2]
I have smoked--turkey cut into pieces--country style ribs

  chicken--whole & have done Spatchcock--chicken &

  Sausage--I like this site to get ideas on smoking

  getting different rub ideas & wood chips to use

I have a Brinkmann electric box smoker--Great smoking---Ken


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Ken, and welcome to the SMF. It sounds like you're getting into the TBS. I moved your thread to roll cal, so that everyone will have the chance to welcome you. It's all good my friend.


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ken.


----------



## tyotrain (Apr 13, 2011)

welcome to SMF its nice to have ya.. Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## les3176 (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to smf glad to have ya!! Tons of info here and great members too!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 13, 2011)

First off welcome Ken to SMF. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction  

Go GATORS


----------



## porked (Apr 13, 2011)

Damn nice to have ya, looking forward to some of your posts.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Ken!

There are tons of good recipes and methods posted here for all to enjoy. Don't hesitate if you have any questions, 'cause we're all just one BIG happy family here!

Great smokes back at ya, brother!

Eric


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome to SMF - looking forward to seeing your posts


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## meateater (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE



Also for those of you new to smoking,  Get a good Probe Thermometer as we smoke by Temperature NOT TIME.



A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome!!

  Craig


----------



## fife (Apr 19, 2011)

good to see you here Enjoy


----------



## sinnful-bbq (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Ken, welcome to SMF! I go thru your neck of the woods during the summer time. Enjoy yourself and glad to have a neighbor here!

JJ


----------



## hardslicer (Apr 21, 2011)

welcome friend.......this website is the greatest


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard.  Lots of good advice on this site. and the members are extremely helpful and friendly.


----------

